# USA - UK - Portugal



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Reviewing the USA - Portugal move situation it appears there is a fair amount of paperwork and regulations, especially at the P end. 

I am therefore considering taking my USA home contents to the UK - then - shipping them to Portugal. I am a UK citizen. Is there any regulation that would stop me shipping my home effects to Portugal from the UK - or - is it as I suspect a simple movement of 'stuff' within the EU with no restrictions???

Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.

TonyK


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I can only speak about my own personal experience, but there should be no problem with that at all.


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

We also moved all our possessions with no problems. No one ever asked us what we were bringing over here.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*USA-UK-Portugal*

One of the main rules of the EU, is the free circulation of persons and “goods”, between EU countries. You can bring anything you want from the UK to Portugal, no questions asked, with exception of fire arms, drugs and illegal immigrants.
PS- The Portuguese will appreciate if you bring some “Pounds” as well
John999


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"Just don't bring your mother in law !


----------

